#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  واشنطن ترفض طلبا مصريا بتسليم رجل أعمال مصري استولى على ملياري جنيه من البنوك

## sef

هرب من مطار برج العرب في يونيو الماضي.. واشنطن ترفض طلبا مصريا بتسليم رجل أعمال مصري استولى على ملياري جنيه من البنوك

نيويورك ـ أحمد حسن بكر (المصريون) : بتاريخ 1 - 9 - 2008 
كشفت مصادر بالقنصلية المصرية في نيويورك لـ" المصريون " عن أن السلطات الأمريكية الأمنية رفضت طلبا مصريا للسفارة المصرية في واشنطون بتسليم رجل الأعمال المصري الذي يحمل الجنسيتين الأمريكية والسورية (عادل جوزيف عادل أغا )، بعد استيلائه على ملياري جنيه من البنوك المصرية وهروبه إلى الولايات المتحدة في يونيو الماضي من مطار برج العرب بالإسكندرية.
وقالت المصادر إن السلطات الأمنية بررت رفضها بأن رجل الأعمال المشار إليه مواطن أمريكي ومن ثم لا يجوز تسليمه إلى أية دولة أخرى ، حتى وإن كان يحمل جنسيتها، وطلبت من السلطات المصرية اللجوء إلى القضاء الأمريكي في هذا الشأن.
وأوضحت أن السلطات الأمريكية حذرت نظيرتها المصرية من محاولة استئجار وكالات أمنية خاصة لإجراء تحريات عن مكان وجود رجل الأعمال المشار إليه ، لتمكين رجال البنوك المصرية من لقائه والتفاوض معه لإقناعه بجدولة المبلغ الذي استولى عليه ويرفض سداده.
ولفتت إلى أن استطلاع الرأي الذي أجرته القنصلية عن واقعة هروب رجل الأعمال أكدت إحجام عدد كبير من أفراد الجالية المصرية في أمريكا عن تحويل مدخراتهم للبنوك المصرية، وتفضيلهم ادخارها واستثمارها بالبنوك الأمريكية.
على جانب آخر ، كشفت مصادر وثيقة الصلة بجهات أمنية لـ " المصريون " عن أن رجل الأعمال المذكور تمكن من دخول البلاد منذ ثلاثة أشهر من مطار برج العرب أيضا ، رغم كونه مدرجا على قوائم ترقب الوصول.
وأضافت أن ضابطا وأمين شرطة قاما بقبول بطاقة سفر رجل الأعمال على أنه مواطن أمريكي باسم جوزيف عادل اغا ـ كما هو مدون في جواز سفره الأمريكي ـ رغم علمهما بشخصية المتهم وكونه ممنوعا من السفر.
وأكدت المصادر أن رجل الأعمال أقام في مصر لأكثر من شهر رغم معرفة رجال الأعمال والبنوك الدائنة له، والتي لم تطلب القبض علية لرفضه سداد أكثر من ملياري جنيه حصل عليها كقروض بضمانات وهمية ، مشيرة إلى أن بعض البنوك المصرية التي أقرضته حولت له أكثر من 150 مليون دولار إلى البنوك الأمريكية فور حصوله على القروض.
يذكر أن رجل الأعمال عادل جوزيف عادل أغا كان قد تمكن من الهروب من مطار برج العرب بالإسكندرية منذ شهرين ، رغم إدراجه على قوائم الممنوعين من السفر وترقب الوصول بموجب قرار النائب العام رقم 1108 لسنة 2006، وذلك بعد تواطؤ المقدم فؤاد وليم فؤاد يوسف وأمين الشرطة خميس محمد إبراهيم بمطار برج العرب معه ، واللذان تمت إحالتهما محبوسين إلى محكمة الجنايات بتهمة التزوير في مستندات رسمية لتمكين المتهم من الهرب.
http://www.almesryoon.com/ShowDetail...D=53373&Page=1

----------


## طائر الشرق

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## احمد كمال عبدو

ومازال مسلسل النهب مستمرا يامصر المنهوبة
الى متى ستتحمل مصر هذا النهب 
ويقلك مشاكل اقتصادية واسعار عالمية وعنق الزجاجة
النهب والفساد هي الاسباب الرئيسية للفقر اللي احنا فيه
وكويس اننا لاقيين ناكل لأن مصر مليانه خير 
لكنها منهوبة  مشفوطة مسلوبة 
وبكرة الفقر والجوع يزيدو كمان وكمان

ومنها لله امريكا اللي تحمي اللصوص
ومنها لله بنوك سويسرا خزينة اللصوص

----------

